# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Alvleesklier- en Leverkanker

## parfum

Wie kan mij vertellen of er nog iets te doen is aan kanker aan de alvleesklier en de lever?  :Confused: 
Wat zijn de eventuele mogelijkheden?
Is er een speciaal ziekenhuis of een specialist bekend die hierin gespecialiseerd is? :Confused: 
Wie o wie kan mij helpen?

Graag hoor ik jullie reacties op mijn vraag. :Confused: 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## christel1

http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B7acd80e6-...81a6184ab14%7D
Dit artikel heb ik gevonden op internet.... het is niet rooskleurig te noemen als ik het zo mag stellen. 
Tegen pancreaskanker waarschijnlijk met uitzaaiïngen naar de lever is er op dit moment nog niet veel tegen te doen.... 
Sorry en veel sterkte 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

http://www.chirurgenoperatie.nl/pagi...k/pancreas.php
Dit heb ik ook nog gevonden op internet, hopelijk heb je er echt iets aan....

----------


## parfum

Inmiddels hebben wij diverse ziekenhuizen bezocht voor mijn man, maar helaas, er is inderdaad helemaal niets meer aan te doen. Nu maar hopen dat hij er niet ál te ziek van
zal worden en geen smartelijk einde zal krijgen.
Een bedroefde Parfum.......
en nog bedankt voor alle reacties die jullie hier schreven.

----------


## christel1

Ik leef met je mee ....

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel voor je medeleven Christel

----------


## christel1

Niets te danken, ik zit in dezelfde situatie met mijn tweelingzus, uitgezaaide kanker in het laatste stadium, ik begrijp helemaal hoe je je voelt en dat moet heel ellendig zijn....

----------


## parfum

> Niets te danken, ik zit in dezelfde situatie met mijn tweelingzus, uitgezaaide kanker in het laatste stadium, ik begrijp helemaal hoe je je voelt en dat moet heel ellendig zijn....


Wat een vreselijk bericht Christel, van je tweelingzus, dat komt héél hard aan hé? Jij moet je ook wél ellendig voelen want je tweelingzus komt misschien wel extra hard aan, hoor ik tenminste altijd, als de één iets heeft dan heeft de ander daar vreselijk veel last van.

Mag ik je misschien nog een welgemeend ''goed advies'' geven svp?

Mijn man heeft zoals gezegd alvleesklierkanker en mijn zoon heeft teelbalkanker, ik heb er nu dus 2 thuis met deze vreselijke ziekte.
Mij werd de tip gegeven dat ik aan beiden ZUURZAK moest geven, dit omdat het fruit 10.000 maal sterker de kankercellen elimineert dan chemo, zonder daarbij de gezonde cellen aan te tasten zoals dat bij chemo wel het geval is.

Ga eens zoeken bij google - zuurzak - soursop - je zult versteld staan van wat je leest.
Wij hebben het gedaan, mijn man kreeg chemo's enkel om de kanker te proberen te remmen, wij zijn echter tegelijkertijd begonnen met de zuurzak, al heb ik er stad en land voor af moeten rijden.
Resultaat is nu dat alle waarden in het bloed waren verbeterd en dat de dokter eigenlijk, zeker gezien de situatie, héél erg blij was dat hij ons dit goede nieuws kon vertellen, hij mag nu dus maandag weer beginnen met een nieuwe serie ''rem''chemo's en hij ziet er sinds 2 weken stukken beter uit en zegt zich ook fitter te voelen.

Ik vertel je dit omdat ik vind dat iedereen er recht op heeft dit te gaan proberen, er zijn zeer goede universitaire resultaten met de zuurzak behaald.
Ik kan het elke kankerpatient aanraden. Je kunt het bij toko's kopen, alleen is het moeilijk om aan verse vruchten te komen hebben wij gemerkt, maar het is er ook in blikvorm en in sap om te drinken.

Bovendien is het ook goed voor nog veel meer aandoening, zoals diabetes,
hart, darmen, reuma en en en...te veel om op te noemen, ga het maar eens lezen als je wilt en geef de tip svp aan je zus door, wellicht kan het ook haar leven nog wat rekken zodat zij nog enigzins goede kwaliteit van leven mag hebben,

Ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte toe, en succes met je speurtocht.....

Ik hoop ook dat ik hiermee meer mensen kan bereiken die aan één van deze ziekten lijden. Iedereen heeft immers recht op een gezond leven....

Heel veel liefs van parfum :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de info Parfum ... dit kan vele mensen helpen blijkbaar; ik ga het 's met m'n schoonmoeder opzoeken op google en hopelijk wil ze 't proberen (lymfeklierkanker, maar momenteel stabiel en dalende waarden).. ik wil het ook wel 's proberen als je zegt dat het voor de darmen ook goed is  :Wink: .

Mocht je een goede link hebben van google, mag je die hier zéker plaatsen!

Merci nogmaals voor je hoopvolle post en jij héél véél sterkte met je gezin ... ik hoop dat je wél genoeg tijd voor jezelf kunt maken, want dat is belangrijk; ook jouw geest en lichaam krijgen veel te verwerken met de ziektes van je man en zoon!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## parfum

> Merci voor de info Parfum ... dit kan vele mensen helpen blijkbaar; ik ga het 's met m'n schoonmoeder opzoeken op google en hopelijk wil ze 't proberen (lymfeklierkanker, maar momenteel stabiel en dalende waarden).. ik wil het ook wel 's proberen als je zegt dat het voor de darmen ook goed is .
> 
> Mocht je een goede link hebben van google, mag je die hier zéker plaatsen!
> 
> Merci nogmaals voor je hoopvolle post en jij héél véél sterkte met je gezin ... ik hoop dat je wél genoeg tijd voor jezelf kunt maken, want dat is belangrijk; ook jouw geest en lichaam krijgen veel te verwerken met de ziektes van je man en zoon!
> 
> Liefs Ag Xx


Heel graag gedaan Agnes,
Ik hoop dat ik er inderdaad veel mensen mee kan helpen en ik hoop voor je schoonmoeder dat zij er iets aan zal mogen hebben....enneh....mijn darmen werken er al beter door Agnes, dus het zal jou ook wel gaan lukken.
Ik hoop het tenminste wél voor je.

De tijd voor mezelf is inderdaad héél ver te zoeken, véél bezoek in huis, eigenlijk hele dagen dus dan weet je het wel, loop me suf en ben er soms
echt doodmoe van, mijn lichaam gaat echt protesteren met allerlei pijnen en ontstekingen, ik hoop dat het binnenkort wat rustiger zal worden zodat ik ook even rust kan vinden van tijd tot tijd. De ziekte alleen is al stressvol genoeg.

Ik wens je ook héél veel sterkte toe met de ziekte van je schoonmoeder, hoop dat het uiteindelijk allemaal goed zal komen.

Lieve groet van parfum XXXX :Smile:

----------


## parfum

Ik heb via via een adres gekregen waar ik de zuurzak (hier genaamd graviola) in capsules kan kopen en heb ze inmiddels al in huis, hier komt de link:
www.Vitamineperpost.nl + www.superfruit.nl
Ik kreeg dit van iemand die het al een poosje gebruikte bij kanker, met goede resultaten,
dus wij gaan het er extra bijnemen, kan nooit kwaad, kijk er maar eens rond.
Veel succes voor iedereen gewenst.
hartelijke groet van Parfum

----------


## parfum

Sorry maar ik zie dat mijn 1e linkje foutgeschreven is, het moet zijn:
www.vitaminesperpost.nl

----------


## Hayate

Hallo

Eerst en vooral wens ik iedereen veel beterschap toe en sterkte. Mijn moeder is nu voor de 3de keer in behandeling voor borstkanker, heb via via gehoord over zuurzak of graviola en ben opzoekingen gaan doen voor meer info.

Een collega van me had me een artikel gegeven en daarin stond dat asperges ook een kankergenezende werking heeft een therpie van asperges is door verscheidene gevolgd met een gunstig resultaat die zichtbaar was na 2 à 3 weken.

Gekookte asperges of asperges uit blik fijn mixen dus een puree van maken en in de frigo bewaren iedere dag 4 soeplepels hiervan eten 2 in de morgend en 2 's avonds.

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/asperge-tegen-kanker/

Altijd het proberen waard, je kan nooit weten.

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel Hayate, voor deze goede tip, ik ga morgen meteen een berg blikjes asperges inslaan.....die gaan we er ook gewoon bij innemen, baat het niet dan schaadt het niet.

Geweldige tip en ik hoop hier over een poosje ook goede resultaten te kunnen melden, nog afgezien van al hetgeen nu al wordt gebruikt om de kanker tegen te gaan.

Hartelijk dank nogmaals. 
Parfum

----------


## Hayate

Hallo

Zonder dank hoop echt dat het goede resultaten oplevert. Een nee heb je en een ja kan je krijgen en als je het niet probeert ga je het nooit weten.

Heb gisteren bij de apotheek graviolasap bestelt 100% puur sap, het is gewoon bij de apotheek beschikbaar maar wel op bestelling. Het heeft een smoothieachtige smaak.

Ik wens iedereen uit het diepste van mijn hart heel veel beterschap en veel sterkte en neem alle kansen die je maar kan krijgen, genezing zit tenslotte in de natuur, van wat wordt chemo gemaakt? Taxotere wordt van de taxus gemaakt waarom zou dan de rest niet kunnen helpen?


Groejtes

----------


## christel1

Parfum, normaal mag er geen reclame gemaakt worden (betalende reclame) op NGF maar ik zal het nu wel door de vingers zien omdat je echt wil helpen en het niet is om jezelf rijk te maken.... Dus vind ik het niet erg. En Hayate ook bedankt voor de info. Ik wil jullie allemaal wel een raad geven, probeer het toch te overleggen met de oncoloog wat je erbij wil slikken om terug gezond te worden wat ik echt hoop uit de grond van mijn hart hoor... 
Er stond niet lang geleden een reportage in Humo over de bestelling van medicatie via internet, dat het soms niet zonder gevaren is.... Of googel toch zelf eens op de neveneffecten van de medicatie dat het geen nare bijwerkingen heeft. 
Mvg 
Christel

----------


## Hayate

Zonder dank Christel1 waarom de info niet verspreiden? Samen weten we tenslotte meer dan alleen. Je kan alleen van elkaar bijleren, wie weet kan elk beetje wat helpen, daarom is het het proberen waard. Je verliest er tenslotte niks mee door te proberen.

Heb net ook een hele voorraad asperges gaan halen hoop alleen dat mijn moeder het blijft volhouden en het niet uit haar oren komt door het iedere dag te eten.



groetjes

----------


## christel1

Hayate, ik ben vorig jaar mijn tweelingzus verloren aan borstkanker, is hervallen na 6 jaar, en dan na 4 jaar hersentumoren, 2 en al vlekken op de lever. Daarna terug hersentumoren, uitzaaiïngen naar heup en rug en longen en lever.. ze heeft een maand voor ze gestorven is nog een zware chemokuur achter de rug gehad maar het heeft niet mogen baten. 
Wat ik je zou aanraden voor je mama is vragen aan de oncoloog of ze geen extra gammaglobulines zou mogen/moeten krijgen, is een duur spul maar dat is om haar weerstand te verhogen die ze nu waarschijnlijk niet meer heeft door de chemo en ook TPN baxters zodat ze toch de nodige vetten en voedingstoffen binnen krijgt, al moet het dagelijks 's nachts thuis... En ik heb deze gekregen voor mijn ME/CVS mijn immuumsysteem was volledig naar de knoppen, moest ik deze medicatie niet gekregen hebben dan lag ik ook al onder de grond, uitgehongerd en kapot omdat er niks meer deftig functioneerde in mijn lichaam... dus vraag het aan de oncoloog, waarschijnlijk heeft je mama toch een PAC en kan de voeding zo gegeven worden en ook de gammaglobulines en andere medicatie.. .op hoop van zegen natuurlijk.

----------


## parfum

Dank je wel Hayate,

Wij hebben dat pure sap al lange tijd in huis ''guanabana juice'' en wij kopen het bij de Oriental Toko die het ook op bestelling levert in literpakken.....misschien tóch iets goedkoper dan bij apotheek..ik weet het niet natuurlijk maar ik wil je die tip nog meegeven. Natuurlijk zijn zij hier bij deze site aangesloten om info uit te wisselen om zodoende te proberen weer gezond te worden.
Het is zeker niet mijn bedoeling om hier reclame voor iets of iemand te maken, maar slechts de hoop mensen te kunnen helpen om, met een beetje geluk van Boven, in leven te blijven en nog een poosje te kunnen genieten van het leven en onze gezinnen of familieleden. De oncoloog raadde ons meteen aan om niet meteen naar alternatieve middelen te gaan grijpen maar eerst alle kuren af te wachten...... Daar mijn man niets meer te verliezen had en nog slechts hooguit 2 maanden te leven zou hebben, hád hij in dat opzicht dus ook niets meer te verwachten en lag de weg, in onze ogen, juist open om ook het alternatieve cicuit in te gaan. Andere patienten die aan dezelfde ziekte leden en een betere prognose kregen dan mijn man, wilden eerst het advies van de dokter opvolgen.......toen de chemo's niet meer hielpen (bij die mensen) en ze al doodziek waren wilden ze alsnog aan genoemde middelen gaan beginnen, ze konden het toen echter niet meer verdragen en hebben vorig jaar de zomer niet meer kunnen halen....ze liggen al bijna 1 jaar in hun graf.......... Nu snap je misschien beter waarom wij wél vasthouden aan alle genoemde natuurlijke middelen die niemand kwaad doen en waaraan mijn man het in ieder geval te danken heeft dat hij nog steeds leeft. Ook al gebruikt hij nu de laatste soort remmende chemo....hierna zal er niets meer voor hem zijn. De dokter is telkens weer blij verbaasd als hij mijn man ziet.....dat zegt misschien wel iets.

Met vriendelijke groet
Parfum

----------

